# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Miracle Grow?

## AAron

Hi, I was wondering if miracle grow in a very small amount would be okay to use in my 75 Gallon PA Woods Vivarium on the plants? They are all perennials and I was asked at the garden nursery I work at and it got me wondering. Would the miracle grow cause harm to the Amphibs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KMAC

Hi Larry,

Some say will say its safe whilst others dont.

I personally think to amphibians it would do more harm than good but maybe for other animals it would be ok

The reason I say this as I read a thread on a tortoise forum of a lady that contacted them, here is the link
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads...ontents.62815/

I think if your bio active your poo etc will be your ferts?

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## privet01

Miracle grow is mostly nitrates, which come from urea and ammonia.  But I don't think that's a problem in small amounts in your soil/substrate or on the foliage of the plant.   

*BUT...........*

The problem, IMO, IMO, IMO... is that if you have a water feature for your amphibian, then is that going to be leaching into the water??  Nitrates will quickly make your water unhealthy for your pet.

You could just do foliar feedings and just spray the plants being careful where the overspray goes.  Or maybe after using it to water your plants, give it a couple hours to let whatever is immediately going drain into the water do so, then change your water.

If your viv does have a water feature that your plants sink roots into and your pets spend time in the water, then I think like KMAC stated that your amphib's will be making fertilizer for you with their poo.  You can use those test strips for aquariums to get an idea of your ammonia/nitrate levels.  I don't fertilize, and I do notice that when the ammonia levels are getting high in the water some of the plants really perk up and grow, but when I change the water their growth slows.

If your viv does not have a water feature, or your water feature is physically separated from the water by a divider or barrier, then light use of Miracle Grow or other is probably less of an issue.

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> Hi Larry,
> 
> Some say will say its safe whilst others dont.
> 
> I personally think to amphibians it would do more harm than good but maybe for other animals it would be ok
> 
> The reason I say this as I read a thread on a tortoise forum of a lady that contacted them, here is the link
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads...ontents.62815/
> 
> I think if your bio active your poo etc will be your ferts?





> Miracle grow is mostly nitrates, which come from urea and ammonia.  But I don't think that's a problem in small amounts in your soil/substrate or on the foliage of the plant.   
> 
> *BUT...........*
> 
> The problem, IMO, IMO, IMO... is that if you have a water feature for your amphibian, then is that going to be leaching into the water??  Nitrates will quickly make your water unhealthy for your pet.
> 
> You could just do foliar feedings and just spray the plants being careful where the overspray goes.  Or maybe after using it to water your plants, give it a couple hours to let whatever is immediately going drain into the water do so, then change your water.
> 
> If your viv does have a water feature that your plants sink roots into and your pets spend time in the water, then I think like KMAC stated that your amphib's will be making fertilizer for you with their poo.  You can use those test strips for aquariums to get an idea of your ammonia/nitrate levels.  I don't fertilize, and I do notice that when the ammonia levels are getting high in the water some of the plants really perk up and grow, but when I change the water their growth slows.
> ...


Thank you both for the responses. My water feature is in a separate bin from everything and I have no problem draining it if needed, I could put it in the mister because it sprays the plants directly, or I could get a cup and water individually which is most likely. The poo does fertilize but I also have a community of Woodlice who eat the poo. I am going to try it in the next 2 weeks and see what happens the first time. I'll be careful with the Amphibs. Thanks! If anyone else has ideas feel free to share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KMAC

So what did you decide to do on this topic bud?

----------


## AAron

> So what did you decide to do on this topic bud?


I am going to use Miracle Grow very watered down and when I get the rest of the ground cover, I'm going to use it. I'll just be using a cup with water so it doesn't get in the water or on the animals. This could keep the Periwinkle and Pachysandra growing all year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

I used the Miracle Grow today, a video coming soon with the results on here

75 Gallon Vivarium build

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...8&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KMAC

Its good to see this stuff is possibly safe for amphibians. 

You would think most of such products like this should be kinder to the environment and what dwells within it

----------


## bill

Use fertilizers that are designed to be used for planted tanks. Seachem flourish or brightwell florin. Miracle grow is great for a garden and has the same chemical compounds with the exception of binders to keep them from clumping that can be detrimental to the phibs. Some ferts clump when mixed in water, like iron and phosphorous when used in dry forms. Best to use something that is proven to be animal safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

WaterSprite414

----------


## KMAC

I can say seachem flourish excel is great for algae. 

If you look at its basic chemical compound its similar to the s#1T dentists use to sterilise gear, which I imagine is the algaecide but not potent enough to mess your plants.

Its fantastic for our green friends.  Ive used it for years in my tanks along with injected CO2, macro and micro elements.

----------


## AAron

> Use fertilizers that are designed to be used for planted tanks. Seachem flourish or brightwell florin. Miracle grow is great for a garden and has the same chemical compounds with the exception of binders to keep them from clumping that can be detrimental to the phibs. Some ferts clump when mixed in water, like iron and phosphorous when used in dry forms. Best to use something that is proven to be animal safe. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have sprayed the leaves with a spray bottle by themselves without hitting the animals. I'm a little confused as to how it could hurt them? I'm aware of the ammonia and etc, but the water isn't being hit with the chemical so they aren't coming into contact with chemical itself. I believe you Bill, I'm just  a little confused lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Remember that water (and vapor) get everywhere, even in places you couldn't imagine. So, if that water were 'contaminated' and it's dripping from leaves, it's feasible that the animals could interact with that water and absorb any nasties through their skin. 

Sorry, I'm at work and may not be explaining that as thoroughly as I could lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KMAC

Very plausible

----------

